# Cheapest place to buy SAP grill?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

As you know i recently bought a 06 black on black goat. Now im looking to get the SAP grill cause i love how it looks with the black. Wheres the cheapest place to buy? im sure its not cheap from GM. i was thinking fredbeans.com? anyone know anyone else cheaper? Also how long does it take to install?


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Fred Beans seems to be a good place.

Good thread on the install:

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11850&highlight=grill+install


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Fred Beans is good. Dublin GMC Buick Pontiac is something like a buck more. Depending on where you live, you could save a couple of bucks on shipping.

I put in a set of painted SAPs not too long ago. Here are a few things to keep in mind:

1. You really need to be careful removing the front bumper from the hooks underneath the headlights. Otherwise, you're going to break the hook bracket -- which will screw your bumper up if you can't repair it. No joke.

2. If you're getting the bezels painted, you're better off removing the grille from it instead of masking. Just sand the adhesive off the tabs and you're all set.

3. The razor blade like things that hold the SAP assembly to the front bumper really, really stink. The best way to put them on is to position them loosely in place with your fingers -- just push them down with a set of needle nose pliers.

Good luck. Overall, it's pretty straightforward. $200 for the grilles. $75 for paint. Around 45 minutes for the install.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

auctally dublin is like 10mins away from where i live. Might have to go there to pick one up on friday.


----------

